# I've bought a Buddy Belt !



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I've taken the plunge and ordered a Buddy Belt for Bella, yikes I've never spent so much on a harness, I hope it fits and she likes it, I've gone for the gold luxury collection one as I thought it would compliment Bella's colouring and they are supposed to be the softest for her little armpits, now to hide the receipt from Hubby tee hee.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait for you to get it. I hope it fits! We have a fancy one and it's so so soft. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just bought the Red Rattler Luxury for both my boys........ can't wait to get them!!!!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Ohh yay,more Buddy Belt pictures on the way, I can not wait to see them all  Lisa, I didn't tell my OH that a second buddy belt was on the way, it was only when Basil went to greet him at the door in it that I said "look how handsome he looks in his new BB" that he found out


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm still to afraid to order. Ocean is between 2 and 3, but has thick fur. I'm afraid a 2 will rub too much but a 3 would stretch too much. I'll just keep watching everyone's threads lol. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

I bought a 2 from someone on here and even with it being too big yet my little outlaw liked it much better than the other harness. It wouldn't fit vader at all but he's super lean and outlaw is fluffy fur. Can't wait for him to grow into it more and for vader to fit in it then I will order a 2nd one  I wanna get the collars too once they grow a but more. Just seems like too much on their tiny bodies for right now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay! The luxury ones are really soft...even Willow isn't bothered by it with her bald little armpits. I'm sure it will look great on beautiful Bella. I'd have never dreamed of spending so much on a harness before I got these two and now they have two each! Woops!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I'm still to afraid to order. Ocean is between 2 and 3, but has thick fur. I'm afraid a 2 will rub too much but a 3 would stretch too much. I'll just keep watching everyone's threads lol. I can't wait to see pics!


What does he measure behind the legs? Willow is around 10 or 11" and wears a 2. She wears it on the middle hole if she's wearing a thick sweater and on the fourth hole naked. Mylo is 14" and wears a 3.5. He has thick fur and wears it on the middle hole naked. Hope this helps.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh so exciting! I hope to see pictures of Bella in her BB once it arrives! If it fits
well you will both love it Lisa. My dogs all wear these harnesses and they actually 
walk better in them, I think they are more comfortable than in anything else,
because these harnesses literally mold to the body and move comfortably with
the dog. What size did you get? How big is Bella's chest?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I know we can't wait for it to arrive, I've ordered a 3.5 as Bella measures about 13.5. X


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lisa T said:


> I know we can't wait for it to arrive, I've ordered a 3.5 as Bella measures about 13.5. X



Chanel's girth is 14 and she wears a 3.5. She's 8.5 pounds and has a thick coat.
I think you could have gotten away with a size 3. But if your Bella wears
clothing then 3.5 would fit best. Did you by any chance order from Wet Nose?
Because if you did and it doesn't fit she would let you exchange it.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Chanel's girth is 14 and she wears a 3.5. She's 8.5 pounds and has a thick coat.
> I think you could have gotten away with a size 3. But if your Bella wears
> clothing then 3.5 would fit best. Did you by any chance order from Wet Nose?
> Because if you did and it doesn't fit she would let you exchange it.


Oh dear I hope it's not too big for her then because although Bella weighs 7lb she's kinda skinny if you know what I mean. I got it from "not for pussys" she does wear a jumper most of the time when we are out though. X


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

PS, just checked the T&C's and I can exchange if not the right size.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Yikes !!! Just read the thread where Melissa got poor service from them, bit worried now, oh well just have to wait and see.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lisa, I didn't mean to scare you. Listen, worse comes to worst if the 3.5 does
not fit and you have trouble exchanging I can buy it from you for Chanel and
you could get a size 3. If you like. Also it's too early to panic, maybe you'll like
the fit. So don't worry we'll figure it out.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The BB's are SO nice! I'm trying to get one that doesn't stretch. We'll see how it works out. 

As for the fit. The size chart is spot on. If your pups chest falls in the middle of the measurements, it'll buckle on the middle hole. With ours, Gia has a 9 in chest, and the size 1 buckles on the middle hole. Only problem is I chose the one that stretches the most. Eventually it'll be buckled on the tightest hole. 

The key to a good fit is exact measurements. If you're on the end of the measurements, I think I'd go the next size up. Unless the larger hardware is a concern. I don't think it will make a big difference on the larger sizes. If your Chi is smaller, the larger hardware looks too "heavy." 

I enjoy looking at everyone's BB pics!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Lisa, I didn't mean to scare you. Listen, worse comes to worst if the 3.5 does
> not fit and you have trouble exchanging I can buy it from you for Chanel and
> you could get a size 3. If you like. Also it's too early to panic, maybe you'll like
> the fit. So don't worry we'll figure it out.


Ok thanks LS. X


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't help but smile when everyone refers to their chis as naked....he he he


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Lisa could you possibly let me know what the customer service is like with not for pussys when you receive your order? I also read one of previous post and it put me off ordering with them. I got my bb from wet nose boutique and the customer service was the best it's just the extra delivery charges and the wait that I'm not keen on! Xx


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I want to get it but I'm scared the size will be too small or too big.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Fadhila, I can try to help you with sizing if you like. There are so many folks on
here using these harnesses I'm sure you could get several opinions to help you
decide. The best way to choose a size when it comes to BBs is to go by the
girth measurement. What is Chico's girth size?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Fadhila, I can try to help you with sizing if you like. There are so many folks on
> here using these harnesses I'm sure you could get several opinions to help you
> decide. The best way to choose a size when it comes to BBs is to go by the
> girth measurement. What is Chico's girth size?


Thank you that is so sweet. I really want to get it for him. 

OK I just measured his girth its 14.5 But that is exact. Should i add a little from it. 

Also to measure the girth its behind his front legs right or is it his tummy?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Chico's Mum said:


> Thank you that is so sweet. I really want to get it for him.
> 
> OK I just measured his girth its 14.5 But that is exact. Should i add a little from it.
> 
> Also to measure the girth its behind his front legs right or is it his tummy?


It's behind the legs. That's the same measurement as Mylo. I would say with 99% certainty that 3.5 should be perfect.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Chico's Mum said:


> Thank you that is so sweet. I really want to get it for him.
> 
> OK I just measured his girth its 14.5 But that is exact. Should i add a little from it.
> 
> Also to measure the girth its behind his front legs right or is it his tummy?



Melissa is right, you need to measure directly behind the legs. Do not add extra.
I just measured my Chanel, I guess she put on a bit of weight because her girth
is exactly 14.5! If you like I can take a picture for you to show how a size 3.5
fits on a dog with a 14.5 girth! Is your boy also around 8-9 pounds?

I also have a size 4, so I can show you the difference....just give me a little while.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I waited for ages for mine and didn't get good service but that's not to say it will be the same for everyone. I agree with LS, a 3 probably would have been better but I think a 3.5 should fit fine. Mylo has a 3.5. I think his measurement was 14.5 and he fits on the middle hole or the second one from the end if he is wearing his hoodie. If she usually wears a jumper she should be fine.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Melissa is right, you need to measure directly behind the legs. Do not add extra.
> I just measured my Chanel, I guess she put on a bit of weight because her girth
> is exactly 14.5! If you like I can take a picture for you to show how a size 3.5
> fits on a dog with a 14.5 girth! Is your boy also around 8-9 pounds?
> ...


Great thats were i measured him 14.5  and his wight is 6.4 lb

I Love to see how both sizes looks like.  Now I'm getting existed again.  I have the site you recommended bookmarked and I even know witch one to get. But as you know I was a bit scared to get the wrong size.

*EDIT:* I just wanted to add that Chico is over wight. And that we are working on loosing it. Im not sure yet if 6 lb or 5.5 lb will be his ideal wight but we will see. When he reaches 6 lb and what the vet will say.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm working on it. I just want to wait a little while so her Advantage Multi 
treatment dries before I start putting harnesses on. I'll post pictures as soon 
as I can. It's not a huge difference between a 3.5 and a 4. I have both 
because I prefer the 3.5 fit on her naked and a 4 with a winter coat or a
sweater underneath. 


ps; this is exactly why I say go by girth size....look your boy is 6.4 my girl is 8.5
yet they have the same girth.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok here we go! (Lisa, I hope it's ok I'm posting these in your thread)


Fadhila, since you say your boy is overweight, I'd go with the 3.5.
It should fit perfectly now, when he's naked. And once a bit of weight
comes off it'll go well with clothing also.


Take a look, the pink is a size 3.5 and the other is a size 4.
3.5 fits on the center hole(there are 5 holes, the center three are the ideal
fit) the size 4 fits on the second tightest, so just one hole difference.


14.5 girth...


size 3.5






size 4








pink is 3.5, bottom one is 4







3.5 on top of 4









Both of these have not been used yet. So they are not stretched. 
Leather always stretches with wear, so keep that in mind.


Hope that helped! 

ps: if you think he'll end up being 5.5 lbs after his diet is over, then perhaps
it's best to wait because then he will most likely need size 3.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

WAW thank you for posting the pics. I felt like it was show and tell.  

I think 6 lb is his ideal weight. But I could be wrong. 



~LS~ said:


> I'm working on it. I just want to wait a little while so her Advantage Multi
> treatment dries before I start putting harnesses on. I'll post pictures as soon
> as I can. It's not a huge difference between a 3.5 and a 4. I have both
> because I prefer the 3.5 fit on her naked and a 4 with a winter coat or a
> ...


I think i will order the 3.5  

When i went to the site. there is an option were we can get the matching leach. Witch i want. But there are 2 option and i didn't understand them. And also what length do you recommend. 

*Matching All Leather Leash:
Matching Nylon/Leather Accent Leash: 
Water Repellant Protection: *


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Chico's Mum said:


> WAW thank you for posting the pics. I felt like it was show and tell.
> 
> I think 6 lb is his ideal weight. But I could be wrong.
> 
> ...



Haha, yes a show and tell just for you my dear!
Buddy Belt company makes two types of leashes,
one type is an all leather leash, head to toe pure
leather. The second type of leash is made out of
nylon, but the handle of the leash is leather, so
it is comfortable for you to hold. The nylon leash
is cheaper and lighter. As for length, seems there
is only the 4 foot length available on this site for
the harness you picked. Normally the all leather
leash comes only in the 4 foot length. But the
nylon comes in 4 or 6 foot length. I personally
prefer the 6 foot length since Chihuahuas are
so low to the ground, otherwise I'm not very
comfortable walking them, I feel like they can
only stay right by my foot, and can't smell the
grass. It's just a personal preference. You also
have a choice of two widths for your leash, the
1/2 inch is ideal for our little dogs. The 3/4 inch
I use on my medium sized dogs. As for the water
repellent protection, it is simply a spray they use
on your harness that helps repel water from it in
case it gets wet. I never added that option and
even though my dogs all walk in wet grass and rain
the harnesses are all still looking new. 

Hope it helped and I did not confuse you!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Haha, yes a show and tell just for you my dear!
> Buddy Belt company makes two types of leashes,
> one type is an all leather leash, head to toe pure
> leather. The second type of leash is made out of
> ...


Ow no this didn't confused me. IT was so clear. Thank you so much. You have been so sweet to us. I also like a longer Leach for chico. Chico walks fast. hehe How with that little legs i have no idea. I walk slow lol So I like it that he can walk and smell and have a bit of freedom when his on a leach.


----------

